# My new hog rifle.



## “The Old Man” (Mar 7, 2019)

Springfield SOCOM 16 with an ATN XS2 HD day/night weapon sight. I have the IR light on the scout mount. The sight itself is mounted to a 3rd Gen Springfield thumbscrew mount. I take all the whiz bang shit off. While it stands in the corner of the bedroom. Plan on mounting a can on it and, a good bipod such as a BT-10.
My kid talked me out of the Mk18 clone I built a few years back. This is what he got me in return. I have been wanting to do more predator hunts. Anyone got more than a minute with the Springfield? I've shot a few, first time owner of one though.


----------



## Devildoc (Mar 7, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> Springfield SOCOM 16 with an ATN XS2 HD day/night weapon sight. I have the IR light on the scout mount. The sight itself is mounted to a 3rd Gen Springfield thumbscrew mount. I take all the whiz bang shit off. While it stands in the corner of the bedroom. Plan on mounting a can on it and, a good bipod such as a BT-10.
> My kid talked me out of the Mk18 clone I built a few years back. This is what he got me in return. I have been wanting to do more predator hunts. Anyone got more than a minute with the Springfield? I've shot a few, first time owner of one though.View attachment 26775



Nice!  I have shot distance with the M1A1 open sights, and loved it.  But they do need some TLC.  Enjoy, and tell us how it shoots!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 7, 2019)

The sight will record the shots to video. I will post some once I get it out for a range day.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 7, 2019)

Very nice, indeed! Happy shooting....


----------

